# Sticky  What Is Your Favorite Fish In The Tank



## gookaluda

Include pics if you have them!








This is my favorite so far. (Jewel) I recently had a white top afra male that was gorgeous!!! Buuuut I could not find a female so I sold him at the pet store. Funny thing....once the pet store took him, they placed him in a tank with big cichlids and now his color is all gone and hes a lead grey color. (No wonder he is not selling he he he)


----------



## MediaHound

I like some of the rainbows and African cichlids. Hard to pick a favorite! 
Thread stuck, by the way!


----------



## mskitty

my favs were my bala sharks. they were 6 in. in length and beign they were old they croked. i only have a silverdollar fish in a 75 gal now.


----------



## ntiggr2

I still have to stick with german blue rams. They really brighten up my tank with the blue on them.

Donna


----------



## MrsFish

My favorite fish will have to be Oscars. They're like having a dog in water... Cute little ole things...You can teach em tricks too!


----------



## fishyfaery

Favorites are so hard for me. I have different favorites on different days. Currently I'm pretty anamored with my pair of German Blue Rams. They are a very young pair, but bonded already. I'm keeping an eye out for egg laying behavior. I have to agree with ntiggr2 about their coloration. The females pink tummy is a plus as well as the beautiful blue and yellow.

I'm also fascinated with my latest arrival, a tiny Peacock Godgen. He's just so cute! 

Other than fish, I'd have to say my two small fiddler crabs are wonderful entertainment. It's so comical when they climb different rocks and throw "gang signs" at one another or passing fish.


----------



## JBarlak

tank one is my 8 inch arowana I got at pet supermarket where the lady misidentified as a glass catfish but i tried to correct her but she kept telling me i didnt know what i was talking about

tank 2 is my pair of jack dempseys

and in tank 3 are my dalmation mollies who pop out babies like crazy.


----------



## mskitty

fishyfaery said:


> Other than fish, I'd have to say my two small fiddler crabs are wonderful entertainment. It's so comical when they climb different rocks and throw "gang signs" at one another or passing fish.


that is great! reminds me of san diego in the 80's. LOL!!!


----------



## ChrisR47

My favorite freshwater fish are kuhli loaches. They have such cute personalities and because of their eel-like body shape they can do things that a lot of other fish can't do, such as hanging from the plants in the tank like snakes. 

I have a cave in my kuhli loach tank where I keep about 8 kuhli loaches. Because they like to congregate together they are usually all in the cave together at one time. When I feed them something they really like, such as mysis shrimp, they all come swimming out of the cave at once and it is really something to watch. It looks like a swarm of small snakes.

Of course there are many other fish that I also like as well, but if I put down ALL of my favorites it would take me about three years to write this post.


----------



## JBarlak

everytime I had kuhli loaches I thought I lost them until they popped there heads out of the gravel. I know they are better kept with a sandy bottom so they can move around easily.


----------



## Sivan

I love Discus fishes. They are so beautiful! I could have how many I want if I lived in a palace

/ Sivan


----------



## Fishboydanny1

my favorite fish that I own is my Featherfin Synodontis cat Arnold (my only good pic is my avatar). I'll post a new pic soon. he is also slimmer and less active than usual, though I feed him the same amount all the time...... any advice? I'm trying to give him more food, but it's a little tricky in a tank full of african cichlids.......


----------



## Fishboydanny1

problem solved! I did a few tests and discovered my ph was around 7.8 instead of 8.2. My catfish is fine now and eating once again!


----------



## Ceahorse

Fishboydanny1 said:


> my favorite fish that I own is my Featherfin Synodontis cat Arnold (my only good pic is my avatar). I'll post a new pic soon. he is also slimmer and less active than usual, though I feed him the same amount all the time...... any advice? I'm trying to give him more food, but it's a little tricky in a tank full of african cichlids.......


i have one , it was in my cichlid tank, but i moved him to my goldfish tank, after i redid my cichlid tank. Ta get him some more protien in his diet. He's my personal favorite too. (of the fish that i own)

If you look at my video in the african section, The 1st vid, you can see him hanging out in the left back corner. 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f42/video-african-cichlids-355.html


----------



## Fishboydanny1

My featherfin is the first catfish I've had that is intelligent enough to recognize his owner. before that, the only catfish i'd had were corys and glass cats. he likes my mom more than me!! and I'm the one who feeds him! By the way, he's my avatar. <---


----------



## houngan

I have too Synodontis - but nigriventris. It is very samrt and intresting fish to ceep. Pic on my avatar.


----------



## tj4288

i cant pick one!! there all my favorite, of the fish in differant tanks i have now..... a large sailfin pleco 12inch, a 7inch tinfoil barb, and my angels (2koi and 2 white) but i love them all.


----------



## JBarlak

my 12 inch arowana... longest i have ever had one , even though my 3 year old thought he was hungry, so she dumped her package of goldfish crackers into the tank turning it a murky mess. I then placed him in the community tank where he picked off 2 of my marble sailfin mollies.


----------



## BigBrownTank

JBarlak said:


> 3 year old thought he was hungry, so she dumped her package of goldfish crackers into the tank turning it a murky mess. I.


ROFL at lest she knows were fishies go.... (in the tank)



My favorite is................ one of my red tail botia's, that are both currently MIA in my tank. funny, i havent seen them for a while, actually.... hopefully theyre humpin or somthin! 

My clown loaches will eventually emerge s favorite, but at approx. 1 inch long appeice, they look more like tiger barbs still....


----------



## aconrad

My favorites gotta be angels, any angelfish really, theyre so beautiful and intelligent. Ive got a love for the scalare =P


----------



## roc-aquarium

I really like my Oscar. I like how he begs for food, lets me hand feed him and plays with his ping pong ball. He is kind of a wuss though. He keeps picking fights with a convict half his size, then sulks when he gets beat up. 

He's about 7-8 inches now. Will need a bigger tank and bigger friends soon.


----------



## Brevirostris

If you mean favorites in my tank, it would be the Vlamingii tang.


----------



## jaiko1975

My fav must be the jelly bean parrot chiclid. She has her own character i tell ya


----------



## johnsteve

My favorite fish in the tank is Flower horn .Because its color reflecting and its always very active.Its food also a fish.In our country we are consider flower horn is a lucky fish 
=================================

john

SuperBabyGuide


----------



## Deadpoolio

My favorite fish was my little parrot fish. It would play peek-a-boo with me, and hog all the bloodworms from the other fishies. Unfortunatley I have no pics of it, and died last year. I'm also very fond of gouramis.


----------



## fox128

Dwarf gourami.I am loving its brilliant colors.


----------



## cal1112333

The favorites in my tank are the bamboo shrimp, probably now what you were looking for but they are really cool to look at and after awhile didn't mind when I handled them, now a days I put food directly into their fans. Also, since I've started feeding the tank near the filter's outlet they manage to catch alot of the stuff my other fish miss, so my water quality has improved.


----------



## thereef

I would have to say the Denisons Barb or also known as the Roseline Shark.


----------



## paul_219

Well my best fish is my sunset gourami and my guppies i love them very much


----------



## candycane

Right now I'm into Bettas. My other favorites are black moor goldfish and cory cats.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz

This is my favorite:


----------



## Tony14

Heres mine.


----------



## saeed883

My favorite fish in the tank is red Oscars I don’t have pics


----------



## monsterfishrescue

My favorite... too hard to pick! LOL Too many to love!


----------



## 1337bOb

Tiger barbs are just so cool, not to mention good looking.


----------



## monsterfishrescue

OK, I can post a picture now!

Seems like I can't decide LOL


----------



## Spober

My favorite fish would have to be my aequidens rivulatus. ive had him for almost three years now.


----------



## eaglesfan3711

My favorite would have to be swordtails. Black swordtails in particular.


----------



## Chickadee

As my avatar reference will note, I am a betta fanatic. They have a great deal of personality and are great company. I am generally their greatest advocate. I love the little fish. They are not only pretty to look at they are very entertaining if you spend time paying attention to them and talking to them and bringing out the personality. They will hide and pout and act spoiled if you ignore them but they are quite friendly if you let them know you want to be friends. They do not know they are fish, I believe. They do not play well with a lot of tank mates, but they do love their humans. I believe what I heard one person say on a different area that I was once on "they are like puppies with fish suits on." They do the "Betta Dance" when they are trying to get attention and when they think it is time to eat. They will react to you and even learn their names. I just adore them.

Rose
:betta::betta::betta::betta::betta:


----------



## APoirier594

If I had to pick mine is a Bala Shark. We had them a long time ago, their cool little fish, but they get pretty good size too.


----------



## eaglesfan3711

APoirier594 said:


> If I had to pick mine is a Bala Shark. We had them a long time ago, their cool little fish, but they get pretty good size too.


I've got one that is about 12in.


----------



## underdog5004

I'd have to say that my favorite creature in the tank is my 2" ghost shrimp, and my favorite fish is my 5" gold gourami.


----------



## gypsyfla

i have 2 favorites--- My jaguar, and my 2 parrots


----------



## aspects

im not sure. maybe this guy.


----------



## monsterfishrescue

NICE! What size tank!? Nice Dat in your avitar... I'd be interested in seeing what else you have! Great taste in fish man!


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Currently this little guy. He is a Red Melon Scorpion Discus:









He is starting to get the blue on the fins, and eventually he should look something like this:


----------



## LIL_MAC

My big Pacus.


----------



## aspects

monsterfishrescue said:


> NICE! What size tank!? Nice Dat in your avitar... I'd be interested in seeing what else you have! Great taste in fish man!


same ol. 
dats (at/ngt/it), aros (black, jars, silvers), nandus nandus, ctenopoma, guapotes, clown loaches, exodons.

im on mfk too. i think ive seen you handle there.


----------



## monsterfishrescue

I'm TheFishGuy on MFK...


----------



## krause the kid

um... i like guppies...and angel fish...


----------



## Plecostamus

My favorite would have to be my Pleco. Unfortunatly he's getting to big for his current tank.

But I'm setting up a new, larger tank with Plecos in mind!


----------



## monsterfishrescue

You'd like mine, one's pushing 18" the other is 17"


----------



## petlover516

i love my DF puffer. he has so much personality (and appetite).
he lives in a 125 gallon. he is a male, but took in our young clarkii clown, the 2 are always together.


----------



## DarkRevoultions

My ABSOLUTELY most FAVOURITE fish in the world are the Angel Fishes!!

They are Wonderful  and they are just like the discus fishes  

Pretty easy to raise too  just the young are a little bit hard to take care of. I tried so many times.. but some are a success and some aren't.

I gave a whole bunch of Discus fishes to my friends and the pet store since I figured out how to take care of the discus..

So the pet store gave me a lot of in store credits  about 8,000 ¥ AKA roughly 80 dollars if the currency is 100 yen for the CAD dollar...

But I used the money for a lot of plants and so on


----------



## BCRXcel

gookaluda said:


> Include pics if you have them!


I just set up a new African cichlid tank and am about to add some frontosas, they are my favorite, is that yours in your avatar?


----------



## woodyg3

I used to breed angelfish, and they are still my favorites. I love discus, oscars, platies, and just about any other finned creature. How can you not like cory cats, kuhli loaches or Rafael cats, too? Anyway, I'd have to say angels are, and probably always will be, my favs.


----------



## Fishboydanny1

Hey woody, I'm breeding angels at my school and hav a batch of newly hatched babies! any advise? I have a couple youngsters from a previous batch that are growing in a 20 gallon, but I lost most of them...


----------



## woodyg3

Fishboydanny1 said:


> Hey woody, I'm breeding angels at my school and hav a batch of newly hatched babies! any advise? I have a couple youngsters from a previous batch that are growing in a 20 gallon, but I lost most of them...


Start hatching baby brine shrimp, feed small amounts several times a day, keep the tank super clean. Start them in a small tank so the food is close by and won't scatter. As they get bigger, put them in larger tanks. Water changes every day will maximize growth and health. That's a paragraph, and whole books have been written on the subject, but it's a start.


----------



## sam9953012690

for me the favourite fish in my aquarium is black molly.


----------



## monsterfishrescue

woodyg3 said:


> Start hatching baby brine shrimp, feed small amounts several times a day, keep the tank super clean. Start them in a small tank so the food is close by and won't scatter. As they get bigger, put them in larger tanks. Water changes every day will maximize growth and health. That's a paragraph, and whole books have been written on the subject, but it's a start.


You can also get bbs already hatched and by the pound... Sure beats hatching them yourself!


----------



## GDFish234

My favorite fish are a tie between Loaches and Plecos. My favorite Loach is the Burmese Boarder Loach (Botia kubotai). They stay small (abt 4in) and are very entertaining. As, for the plecos, I had only one so far, it being the the Clown Pleco (Panaque maccus), but I still liked a lot for he had a big attitude for such a small fish. I don't have any pictures, sorry.


----------



## Guest

I like them all, could do without the tetras but those are mainly for the kids.

My angel that just died was my favorite in the tank when it was alive, it had to be in every picture I took of the tank. 

However I have two 9k gallon tanks at work, The musky is my favorite beacuse of his determination, not even 3' long and eating a full grown rainbow trout, he has a few more to go before he starts on the other gamefish.


----------



## sandmanuk2

My Fav Fish In my Tanks has to be my Large Angelfish he is all silver with a bit of black and is beautiful,but my Black Ghost Knifefish comes a close second.


----------



## phil_pl

Mine would have to be my male bumblebee cichlid


----------



## ELewandowski

My little convicts are my favorite. They are tough sob's and only 2" big right now. Had them for a couple months now, and now that they are about to have some fry, they dont take crap from anyone.


----------



## ELewandowski

where do you work and are you hiring? lol 

I love native species tanks.


----------



## comler

My fave would have to be my 2 year-old clown loach. He's about 4" long and just has a blast being the BFOC (Big Fish on Campus). LOL He has a little buddy who is about one year old, and half his size. They swim in circles and just have a good ol' time doing their loach things. 

Recently we moved them from one room to another we use more often. My wife looked under the stump and saw that "Senior", the older clown loach, was lying on his side. She said, "I think Senior might be dead." I asked her why, and she told me about him lying on his side. I told her, "Nah, he's just hanging out. That's what he does." She didn't believe me until she got closer to the tank. He rolled over, shot out of the stump, and started swimming as he always does. Now my wife is used to his "clownish" behavior.


----------



## telstepien

My favorite would have to be the trout in my tank. I have a tank with Kribensis and Zebra Danios, but I found a baby trout at Lake Tahoe and decided to put it into my tank and hes doing wonderfully. He thinks he is part of the zebra danios and he eats flake food (and duckweed). Had him for a couple months and he is really active even in the warm water. He only stayed about three inches long but he has the coloring of a full grown rainbow trout now. Sorry, my camera sucks so I couldnt get a decent picture :/


----------



## Keyhole86

Hello everyone, this is my first post! My favorite fish (hence the user name) are my keyholes, and 2nd goes to my elephant nose. 

The keyholes are such a timid cichlid I was so surprised at how well they do in the community tank when I bought them. I even kept them with discus for a short while, with no ill effects.


----------



## spotted-bass101

hey,my favorite freshwater fish is a blue channel catfish.Although their finns r poisonous
they r my favorite fish.My freshwater public emeney #1 is the snakehead,which I dislike alot,has been on my nerves ever since they migrated south.NOW they r in the Saline River.they been eating my catfish latly.My tank had 10 exotic fish in them.My favorite fish died too.she was only 2 months old,its name was cindy,ever since that nite,i still remember her swimming with my other fish.my fish was a chinese catfish around 2ft long.I miss her alot!!!when i let to go to texas,i left her with my aunt for the weekend[thats 3 days]when i came home,she looked sick...the next day she lost her color from pinkish-white to a pale-white...then that nite she passed away...that was my best fish EVER!!!!!


----------



## ChellaBella

i really like my guppies because of the way they move around in my tank... i only have 2 at the moment.. but i'm planning on getting more...they are really loving the bubbles.. i got a better air pump and it really made a difference.. haha they swim down the flow of bubbles and then come out and ride the current between curtains of bubbles and then go down again hahahahha


----------



## spotted-bass101

My favorite fish in my tank is a chinese catfish!!!they are very smart and cool fish!!my catfish in my tank is a bright orange with white spots on his side!!!Its a very cool fish if i had to say. 
i think everyone needs a fish like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexcb

i like red devil. they are smart and active. i also love flowerhorn. it is one of the most popular fish here in the philippines nowadays.


----------



## Oldman

Right now, one of my favorites is my Brachyrhaphis roseni. I just like the way they look. Some day my attempt to breed them will succeed but for right now I just admire them. This is a near-adult female.


----------



## JIM

WoW!!! youre making it tough on me i have LOTS of favorites  I suppose though it would be my Pumpkin Seed Sunfish. Great colors, lots of attitude, very active, and personable.


----------



## TheAquaExpert

Dwarf Puffers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dylantheheeler

i think my favorite fish, as of right now, has got to be the platy.
they are very bright, a little bit bulkier and tougher, and they are livebearers.


----------



## phil_pl

my favorite fish at the moment would have to be both of my ocellaris clowns but i am getting new fish friday so we will see if they are still the fav

this is the best picture i have of them both for now
Nemo is in the front and Marlin is in the back with one of the royal grammas i use to have


----------



## iz513

green terror is my favorite i have a female and hasnt done much damage to its friends .....yet


----------



## jrodriguez

my favorite would have to be tiger barbs because they are so full of energy and can eat like a pig...i have five tigers and 3 gold barbs that are like brothers...its so fun to watch them chase each other for the cave.


----------



## susankat

I have several favorites so it would be hard to decide, my angels, my plecos or my cories???? NO FAIR.


----------



## garfreak526

I have two tanks

Tank 1 - Freshwater schooling fish. My favorite is my neon tetras.

Tank 2 - Cycling so there are just some minnows in it


----------



## AmyLynn

Hmmmmm, favorites.

I do miss my angel fish. Such funny clowns. My favs in the current tank have to be my upside down cats.


----------



## Ishy

All of them!  (Betta, Guppies and Otos as well as non-fish: African Dwarf Frogs and Bamboo Shrimp)


----------



## mielikki

this week, my favorite has to be the new Rose Fin, but, overall? We have a black Molly that is the "boss" of the tank. Very entertaining to watch


----------



## spawn

i like discus fish most..I am 17 years into this hobby.Now from last 8 years I just concentrate about discus keeping. Now you may say that I am a discus keeper. I have 2 4 feet aquarium at present. That tank is a planted discus community aquarium with 6 discus (2 blue diamond, 1 cobalt blue, 1 spider, 1 red Marlboro, 1 red pigion discus) along with 2 clown loaches and 2 black ghost knife.The other contains 12 cichlids. Apart from these I am also a professional discus breeder.


----------



## spawn

here's my one of the blue diamond discus fish....
ddd.jpg (image)


----------



## jbrianchamberlin

Wow, that's a beautiful fish. I was considering a discus only tank at one point but didn't know how to deal with plants that liked the warm water. =(


----------



## petlover516

spawn-that discus is fascinating.


----------



## MutedMonkfish

Blackmoors. Lovely to watch in a tank.


----------



## spawn

thank you all..you know that discus live in 30 deg temp. so in this high temp most of the plants do not survive.the plants live in this temp is anubias sp,echinodorous sp,java moss,anacharis sp....the best way to survive those plants is keep your tank temp slowly high from 28 deg temp.like you keep 28 deg temp for 15 days then keep 28.5 deg for next 15 days like that.and the conventional rule say us that provide 2-3 watt per gallon of tank.also provide co2 diffuser and also give plant fertilizer....


----------



## calvin17

i agree, my is featherfin also my favorite, got such a character!!!


----------



## spawn

hm featherfin is unique one...but discus is my all time favourite...


----------



## tori

My black ghost knifefish


----------



## BlueSaphire

I just love Bettas and I have to say they are my favs out of all fish.


----------



## ltownsalty

My favorite fish isn't technically a fish, but he is the shiznittle bam snip snack sack!!!!!

lil flip tha fire shrimp!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## BlueSaphire

That shrimp is adorable!!!


----------



## ltownsalty

I love that picture of him too, because he's eating. He likes to let my peppermint shrimp catch the food and then bully him into giving it to him. Sucks for the pepp, but it's fun to watch.


----------



## AJK

Right now my favorite has to be a scarlet badis of mine. It has a black patch on its side (which isn't the normal coloring for a scarlet badis) and he is super inquisitive. The fact that he is only about 1/2 inch long doesn't hurt


----------



## thatcichlidguy

Favorite fish ? It's a toss up, but for now I'd say it's this guy (see pic below). Unfortunately I don't have him anymore cause I had to re-home my fish because I moved.
Aequidens sp. Jenaro Herrera


----------



## spawn

oh really nice one....


----------



## korweabo0

in my current tank, it would have to be my Snakeskin Gourami. hopefully when i get my 55g tank, or bigger, i'll have a new favorite!


----------



## archer772

I have a hard time trying to decide

LF Albino Bristlenose Pleco










Double Red Cockato Apistos










But this will probably change when I get my Pinoy Platinum Angels


----------



## spawn

nice cory...


----------



## Novisk58

My favorite is probably my 7in eel or my 3in blue ram. I haven't seen my eel lately. He keeps burying himself in the substrate and staying there until I turn the light off. He's funny.


----------



## Guy

This is my favorite so far:


----------



## aspects

this one...


----------



## Guy

aspects said:


> this one...


*r2


----------



## petlover516

aspects said:


> this one...


what fish are those?


----------



## aspects

petlover516 said:


> what fish are those?


Exodons (Exodon Paradoxus)


----------



## Zolbaxil

As I only have 2 fish in my tank its REALLY difficult to pick a favorite! 
The African Butterfly has finally developed a personality...and boy is he grumpy! He'll attack the water sample syringe if he's hungry....


----------



## Deathscythe617

I personally enjoy my Peppered corys, i love those, they are just so peaceful and fun to watch swimming all over the bottom of the tank!


----------



## mk4gti

i like my cherry barbs, maybe im just a weirdo


----------



## Bulleyhead

Dick the Bullhead haha, hes the only one i have in my tank and he has the best personality, hes probably the smartest fish ive ever seen in a tank, he will nestle in your hand if you leave it palm up...rediculous


----------



## Anna

My beautiful Angelfish


----------



## MooImmaFish

My fav. were without a doubt my Julian Cory cats. They were named Escuche (Spanish for "listen" but i didn't spell it right) and Moe. I lost them to Velvet when I went on vacation a few weeks ago and still cry about it.
:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Bulleyhead

im sorry to hear about ur corys, thats awful...


i think im changing my favorite to my jack dempsey i got...he swims right over to me and will swim through my fingers and everything, he is young yet but he is a great fish and he taught the oscar that im not tryign to attack, that im the guy who feeds them so now the oscar follows me as well haha


----------



## littlefish

My favorites are Red Gold Wag Platy, they are so beautiful...








[/URL]


----------



## Auban

my favorite fish would have to be my fire eel. i got him when he was about 8 inches long and he is now about 14. he hides during the day but comes out at night and follows all the other fish around, the older he gets the more curious he is. he acts like a curious little puppy dog


----------



## helen07

My favorite fish in the tank are kuhli loaches. They have such cute characters and because of their eel-like body shape. They can do things that a lot of other fish can't do, such as hanging from the plants in the tank like snakes...ects


----------



## BlueEyez

Very hard choice, but I think mine would be my Pleco


----------



## Northern Hawk

My favorite is our 2 bronze corys.... they are kinda fun to watch together *pc


----------



## tekno0o

That's pretty easy, since I only have a Tiger Barb community it'd have to be the Tiger Barbs, love watching the feeding frenzy.


----------



## Doratus

Right now, I have to say Convict Cichlid. A couple of mine laid some eggs and they are very protective of them. It's very interesting to watch.


----------



## intensejustin

In my guppy tank my fav would be Blue Dynasty... He is a small male and not to fancy of fins, just his coloration and attitude are awesome. Its tough to get decent pics of fish... and these dont do him justice, depending on how the light hits him he can be anywhere from purple to royal blue!

<a href="http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n131/jbergum06/Fishies/?action=view&current=082.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n131/jbergum06/Fishies/th_082.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## Amie

My glass catfish. They look so beautiful....and they are mysterious too. They don't reproduce in captivity and it's not eve known how they reproduce in the wild. (according to the website I use)


----------



## jrman83

My Koi Swordtails


----------



## aarenjames

*http://www.livingwithoutdisease.com*

I love German blue rams...This one is lovely


----------



## Archeryfreak

Guy said:


> This is my favorite so far:


What is that fish?! I love it!


----------



## Zook

The fish above is a Gold Spot pleco...
My favorite in the tank is :Butterfly pleco,but it only comes out at night.........mostly.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

for looks, my little Dojo Loach, just 'cause of it's eel-like appearance






















for pure entertainment to watch? my Albino Cories

those little boogers are non-stop...


----------



## loveaquarium

My favorite fish in the tank is angels,They are so beautiful!its color reflecting and its always very active.


----------



## Zook

I just found out that my Butterfly Pleco is really a Chinese Hillstream Loach.
They cost about 13.00 I got mine for 3.00.....
It's cool when it is on the glass you can see the heart beating...


----------



## Plecomanrl

I love all my pleco's but my fav is a bristilenose that is approaching his 10th birthday!


----------



## Zook

Received the new camera today,so now I can post my other favs...







[/IMG]


----------



## pandorum

i like discus fish most..I am 17 years into this hobby.Now from last 8 years I just concentrate about discus keeping. Now you may say that I am a discus keeper. I have 2 4 feet aquarium at present. That tank is a planted discus community aquarium with 6 discus (2 blue diamond, 1 cobalt blue, 1 spider, 1 red Marlboro, 1 red pigion discus) along with 2 clown loaches and 2 black ghost knife.The other contains 12 cichlids. Apart from these I am also a professional discus breeder.
______________________
Debit cards for ebay


----------



## kriscollections

A lot of cichlids are combative, and also freshwater puffers and piranhas.that's why i like this fishes the most!


----------



## Kaosu

love my sculpin...shes got so much personality!...
but the convict in my avatar (new rescue) is quickly stealing my heart^_^


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Actually I got quite a few(wouldnt keep them if I didnt like em)
I cannot post over 200 pictures on here of each fish so here are a few video links
YouTube - DSCN0939.AVI

YouTube - 210 Discus realm

YouTube - Breeder Pair

YouTube - New batch of wild type angels

Dont mind the background noise, mute if you can. 11 month old,4 year old and 5 year old are off in their own world and babbling about all sorts of stuff.


----------



## FYGirl

I love ALL of my fish!


----------



## aQualung

I would have to say our harlequin rasboras but only because we don't have any other types yet. They are fun fish with a ton of energy though.


----------



## melplusanimals

wow,, everyone is posting these amazing fish but my fave will always be guppies, I love watching them and I cannot wait to set up my tank I am gunna get a few they are so gorgeous and shiny


----------



## Saverio

My discus are my favorite. =)


----------



## seannjif

My Largemouth Bass is my fav*w3


----------



## BlueSaphire

Oh wow, I'm so jealous! Haha I LOVE Largemouth Bass


----------



## swampcat874

Red Hooks


----------



## xoenrt209

what i like best in my smaller tank are two goldfish i keep them for almost 2years now they are much bigger than before and looks more cute


----------



## shenzhenluohan

in the 100g for sure is the flowerhorn in my avitar'
in the 150g toss up between my red severum and L001
in the 70g its the L128 blue phantom
in the 25g my creamsicle SB flowerhorn
in the 10g female marble convict


----------



## AbadHabit

All of mine. I play no favorites, love them all.:dolphin:


----------



## fishcrazy104

My favorite fish are the fancy goldfish. love the way they are always begging for food. 

YouTube - My Huge Fancy Goldfish oranda lionhead pom pom celestials


----------



## FlatPanda

My favorite colored fish is my Blue Coral Platy- Starting from her head, she is silver, most of the body is iridescent blue, and fades into purple with a red tail and fins. I'm really hoping I am right and she is pregnant- I'd like a few more of these.:fish10:

Activity wise- that would be the Rainbow Platy (white body that fades red with solid black fins). She is all over the tank playing with Danio and Platies a like. She doesn't go hiding when I approach the tank (most of the time).:fish5:


----------



## AleyLOVESanimals

Defiantly my mollies or anglefishhttp://http://thecoolshark.com/images/angelfish.gif


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

recently my favorite in the tank hasn't been a fish at all, but rather shrimp  Cherry Shrimp


----------



## Kibblemania1414

definitely germane blue rams and my largemouth bass (2")


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals

My Hypancistrus Zebras are the coolest fish I have ever seen. Including salt water. I have 7 wild zebras and 4 Chocolate Zebras.


----------



## ReStart

Tough call, most likely the male drawrf flame but the male lyertail molly is a very proud fish. I really think he protects his mate who is mostly blind.


----------



## Tailfin

Spotted bass: I am a very big fisherman. and not to be rude but i think u r mistaken. There r Blue cats, and channel cats, niether fins are poisonous. i have been stuck plenty of times. i think the only cat i know is poison is a saltwater hard headed catfish, maybe there is a such thing im only 13 any ways. oh and my fav fish is my albino pictus catfish who is the fastest and most hungry fish in the tank. He ate My fiddler crab, but thats okay the crab was a new addition anyhow


----------



## UnderwaterMiracle3

As for looks......I just love watching my two Dwarf Gourami's swimming around. They are the two biggest fish in the tank and talk about contrast and color...The Male is a Neon Powder Blue sort of all over with a hint of Orange/Red stripes and the female is an Orange/Red-Yellow/Gold with nice turquoise blue stripes. When the two of them cruise the tank side by side they look simply fantastic. One day I will take some pictures when I get a better feel for photography and fish.


As for action.......(and this is slow action) I love watching my mystery snails which are now about the size between a quarter and half dollar, cruising around the tank in a graceful manner.... sometimes it seems they own the tank!


----------



## Siren4

I'd have to say silvertip tetras (my avatar)-mine get along well with the other fish in the tank and are absolutely beautiful-they look like they're made of metal.


----------



## SickenKitten

My galaxy pleco would be my favorite. He's so cute & so funny to watch.


----------



## NPMIKOLE

aspects said:


> this one...



LOL NOW THAT IS FUNNY


----------



## cooltow1

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Qlmute25_4BF1vOHU_ntNw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_rb18SwSJMJM/TWBQ6hWHihI/AAAAAAAADd8/yWkU7W73vfM/s800/a_WMV%20V9.jpg" height="240" width="320" /></a>

rick


----------



## dirtydutch4x

my Pea Puffers


----------



## piranha

Hujeta gars are my fav!


----------



## Cichlidash

Out of all the fish I ever owned only three have ever really stood out my old Feather Fin Catfish had him for years great fish, a Red Devil probably the most interactive fish I have ever seen and a Betta that I got for free when it was shipped too the shop in the same bag as another male so it had been all shreded up so they could not sell him. 

If pushed too pick just one it would be the Red Devil though


----------



## Scalare

My all time favorite has to be the Scalare, I love them all, hence my
username.

Pete


----------



## anonrider12

I think i'd have to easily say my Reed Fish or my Pictus!! They both come out and feed together and kinda fight off the tin foils together when they try to eat the shrimp pellets!!! there Awesome!!!


----------



## Alaizabelle

I would have to say my favorite thus far is my Dojo loach, Falcor 
Then of course, my shrimp, they are just adorable!


----------



## ufimych

My favorite fish is tiger barb. I used to keep and breed them for years in the past. Because they are so agile and inquisitive, other fish species are not always compatible with tiger barbs in the same tank. Now, I switch my interst to tetras. Perhaps a set of three to five small species would be OK, such as glow lights, head and tail lights, tetra fon rio and something else of similar size would be my best choice. Another reason of my interest in tetras is low maintenance of the tank. Once established and when water is aged enough, you only collect the muck from the bottom and do not need to replae water at all. Just add distilled or nearly distilled water as needed. Of course, live plants in the thank are necessary to keep the whole system in balance.


----------



## racemaster23

... my favorite are the tetra family.. ;p specially neon..


----------



## fishguardian40

So far my favorite is my Red Tail Shark.


----------



## allaboutfish

MONARCH!!My male cockatoo apisto, but i think my favorite will change once my 55 gallon cichlid tank gets setup. will it be my angelfish or my blood parrot? hmmmmm.....


----------



## Kevostradamus

I like my tiger Barb that is turning green. I have 2 but the one that is more green one is cooler. He is a beast at feeding time. I love watching him go after the food.


----------



## ufimych

Kevostradamus, I am with you at tiger barbs. Tiger barbs are my all time favorites. You will enjoy them even more, if you keep a small school of them, up to five would be perfect (two females and three males). When they live as a group, they swim together and tend to be more inquisitive. The males, and sometimes the females as well, like to play butting in pairs for a few minutes. At this time, bands of males look particularly shiny green. They will attempt to breed in a comunity tank, scattering eggs each time, when you add fresh water. Of course, they are nipping on anything of other fish, which is dragging. They are hardly compatible with long fin, slowly swimming fish. Best companions may be tetras or some not too predatory cychlids. I bred, raised and sold them a lot in the past. Now, they cheap, but I still breed them for my own fun, occasionally.


----------



## pi-eyed

My favorite is my beast Jardini "Brutus"..He's 24"+ and weighs in about 10lbs...


-----Chris


----------



## bruceaction

Love them all..but I would pic out the emprorer gudgeon male in mating colour.


----------



## blackghostbetta

I love my black ghost knife, Pants. He has so much character. Ah, but it's hard to pick between him and my funky little angelfish, Micheal. He follows me around when he's hungry! Oh, do we get to pick one for each tank, because in that case, that's just my 55 gallon.

My favorite in my 20 gallon is my turquoise halfmoon, Kip. He is a friendly little betta.


----------



## meghannicole

Can't upload pictures yet but my favorite is my clown loach, Roy! He has so much personality for a little guy! Definitely runs the tank! Obviously loves to hide; had to take out a castle because he got stuck in the top. He also plays dead constantly!


----------



## kestik

I absolutely love bettas and Plecos. Very very cool and personality driven fish!


----------



## kestik

Oh! and neon tetras! Very cool fish!


----------



## stingray

Leporinus Fasciatus, he keeps the other fish in check.


----------



## ReStart

My two Clown Loaches. They lay on their backs together to sleep and swim with the Rainbow school when away. They take food from my hand and will nearly jump out of the tank to get it. They hurt no one but take no crap from any body either. They are currently in my 60g tall but as soon as I can get my 120g to 250g tank, they will move.


----------



## PapaM

Hands down........Albino Corys. Peaceful, but fearless. I practically have to push them out of the way when I'm cleaning the tanks.


----------



## stingray

PapaM said:


> Hands down........Albino Corys. Peaceful, but fearless. I practically have to push them out of the way when I'm cleaning the tanks.


That be true, are your Corys large or small, the big ones are crazy fearless. He would try to swim up the vacuum tube or try and ram my hand as he was swimming to the other side.


----------



## tommy111

my favorite fish in my tank is my burundi frontosa.


----------



## tommy111

my favorite fish in my tank is my burundi frontosa.


----------



## MissPisces

Definitely my betta, Braveheart! He's such a funny little guy. He loves it when I talk to him, or pay any attention to him for that matter. I've had him for three months, but he's already close to my heart. 








[/url][/IMG]

Though I also have to say that I'm quickly becoming attached to Marron, my sunburst wag platy. Out of the two platies I brought home two weeks ago, she was the smallest and the shyest. She's recently recovered from a nasty bout of ich, a secondary fungal infection, and having her caudal fin ripped off by the betta (I separated them as soon as I saw her like that; no more companions for him!). Still, she survived. She's a tough little thing! 








[/url][/IMG]

That's her on the bottom. Poor Isabella (top) didn't make it, though...


----------



## MissPisces

ReStart said:


> My two Clown Loaches. They lay on their backs together to sleep and swim with the Rainbow school when away. They take food from my hand and will nearly jump out of the tank to get it. They hurt no one but take no crap from any body either. They are currently in my 60g tall but as soon as I can get my 120g to 250g tank, they will move.


I've heard a lot of good things about clowns. They're apparantly a popular fish! They're really pretty, too.


----------



## susankat

Look at a clown loach fully grown

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll272/EmV85/LargeCL.png


----------



## MissPisces

susankat said:


> Look at a clown loach fully grown
> 
> http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll272/EmV85/LargeCL.png


Wow, that looks HUGE! So pretty, too! 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but that fish beside it looks like an arapaima...


----------



## susankat

thats a 2 ft arowanna


----------



## MissPisces

susankat said:


> thats a 2 ft arowanna


Wow. That IS big!  It wouldn't be yours, would it?! How big of a tank would something that big need?


----------



## susankat

No it's not mine, aro's aren't allowed in this state. But it would take at least a 200 gal tank for one. I have 5 clowns in my 220 but they are only about 5 to 6 inches right now.


----------



## PapaM

stingray said:


> That be true, are your Corys large or small, the big ones are crazy fearless. He would try to swim up the vacuum tube or try and ram my hand as he was swimming to the other side.


I have some of all sizes, and your right, the bigger they are, the more fearless they become. When I get done cleaning gravel and go to put the driftwood in the tank I really have to keep my eye on them. They don't have enough sense to get out of the way!


----------



## Future Marine Biologist

Unfourtanatly my favourite fish Killer (MY CROWN-TAILED BETTA) died a year and 2 days ago.


----------



## ufimych

Buy another one. It seems Bettas are not a rare fish species.


----------



## sergey456

Future Marine Biologist said:


> Unfourtanatly my favourite fish Killer (MY CROWN-TAILED BETTA) died a year and 2 days ago.



RIP *frown.

My favourite is my male Midas cichld. Nicest and most clever fish I have ever had.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist

ufimych said:


> Buy another one. It seems Bettas are not a rare fish species.


Why I could never get another Killer.*frown


----------



## Pigeonfish

Future Marine Biologist said:


> Why I could never get another Killer.*frown


Why don't you go for some wild bettas. They'd go nicely in a 20 gallon long.

---

On topic: All my current fish are my favorites... They all have a quirk that makes me like them. :3 

3 Platys MFF, a SA Bumblebee Catfish and a Female Betta.

I love the Platys because they are fearless, whenever I'm pruning plants, they come and try to taste my arm, same when I just put my finger on the top. I feed em by hand when I have time. They also peck the SA Bumblebee Catfish and spook him. Haha.

I love the SA Bumblebee because of his looks, at least whenever I can see him. He's always trying to send a message to the Platys to leave him alone. Only works most of the time... 

The Female Betta is just pretty graceful and pretty, but whenever I'm looking close at the tank, she seems to give me a look like "what are you looking at, leave be me". She also does this routine of going around the tank and staring at everything, to make sure it's normal and nothing has changed. Teehee.


----------



## MissPisces

Future Marine Biologist said:


> Why I could never get another Killer.*frown


I'm really sorry for your loss... I'll bet he was special to you. 

Just don't listen to people who say you can replace him. Contrary to what some people think, once you've bonded with a fish you can't just go out and replace that fish. You could get a hundred more fish, and that one would still be special in his own right. Some people don't feel anything towards their fish; they just see them as a hobby and not as pets. Kudos to you for seeing that they do have personalities!


----------



## Future Marine Biologist

Pigeonfish said:


> Why don't you go for some wild bettas. They'd go nicely in a 20 gallon long.


Nah, as I said I will never meet another fish like him. I now have harlequin rasboras, Hourglass, Red, Hairball, Skipper, Rosy, Ed, and Nick. Also 2 kuhli loaches, Slinker and Jaws. Plus this Sunday getting 6 glowlight tetras. In addition I am not planning a community tank with a betta after what Killer did!
*sad


----------



## MissPisces

Future Marine Biologist said:


> Nah, as I said I will never meet another fish like him. I now have harlequin rasboras, Hourglass, Red, Hairball, Skipper, Rosy, Ed, and Nick. Also 2 kuhli loaches, Slinker and Jaws. Plus this Sunday getting 6 glowlight tetras. In addition I am not planning a community tank with a betta after what Killer did!
> *sad


Did he attack another fish? That sounds familiar! I had to separate my betta from the platies I got to keep him company. Bettas are so vicious! Though they seem to like people. My betta's very friendly to everyone except other fish.


----------



## Peterjay

My favorite by far are naturally-colored angels, but I'm putting off keeping them until I can pick up a 125g. I have turquoise rainbows in my planted 90g, and it's great to watch them flash their colors and chase each other around.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist

MissPisces said:


> Did he attack another fish? That sounds familiar! I had to separate my betta from the platies I got to keep him company. Bettas are so vicious! Though they seem to like people. My betta's very friendly to everyone except other fish.


Yeah, took down three ottos. I hated what he did but I could never be mad at him. He was the same way, so sweet, I swear every time I passed the tank he came up to the surface.


----------



## MissPisces

Future Marine Biologist said:


> Yeah, took down three ottos. I hated what he did but I could never be mad at him. He was the same way, so sweet, I swear every time I passed the tank he came up to the surface.


Oh, that's terrible... Sorry about your ottos, though Killer sounds like he was cute anyway. Bettas are really personable!


----------



## Future Marine Biologist

MissPisces said:


> Oh, that's terrible... Sorry about your ottos, though Killer sounds like he was cute anyway. Bettas are really personable!


Yeah he was a monster in my tank but a cute little fish to me. I had to divide him from the rest of the tank.


----------



## elsa36

I like rainbows fish.


----------



## madtyke

My current favourites are my 2 Honey Gourami's They have a great time in my tank and are not phased out by any of the others


----------



## ufimych

My all time favorit is Tiger Barb, but my current favorite is Kribensis (_Pelvicachromis pulcher_. I have bought a young pair raised them for some time and moved them in a 10 gallons tank, in which they produced about 30 young.


----------



## Hooperman42

Gotta say "Spencer" the great blue betta .... who rules the tank.


----------



## DotFrog

My black kuhli loaches are the best! They are funny, and tame. They don't hide as much any more and happily rest on my hand and snack on a shrimp pellet that I'm holding! There like little eels... With whiskers! My favorite fish. (got 3 of them)


----------



## dirtydutch4x

Well I have been on this Native kick for some time now and currently I have a colony of Least Killifish, some Mosquito fish, a few wild caught sailfins, a juvi Blue gill, and 3 swamp???? Darters. Right now I would say its a toss up between the Blue gill and the Darters. The Blue gill follows me around the tank and is one of the first to eat always and the Darters are like little puppies every time I walk near the tank they start swimming up and doing circles like they are begging.


----------



## ufimych

Now I added Pelvicachromis pulcher to my favorite fish list. I keep a pair alone in a 10 gallons tank. They have a coconut shell and a few plants, groing well. They eat grindals and flakes and already produce a bunch of young. Look like a happy family.


----------



## f1shy

probably my betta that is in a separate tank that i teach tricks lol


----------



## MikeG

Aphyosemion australe killifish have 2 pair of these males are always swimming around but females tend to hide


----------



## tattooedkountrygirl

My fav is my clown knife Steve.  He's a bit on the shy side but is getting better with it.


----------



## nathanAcs

DotFrog said:


> My black kuhli loaches are the best! They are funny, and tame. They don't hide as much any more and happily rest on my hand and snack on a shrimp pellet that I'm holding! There like little eels... With whiskers! My favorite fish. (got 3 of them)


i agree!! they are pretty cool! these are one of my favorite fish in the tank. the other one that i like is my flame gourami! i can guide him with my finger to the other side of the tank away form the other fish and when i feed him myself. i hold the flakes in my hand and he shoots water out and drops the flakes and eats them. he sometime jumps to get the food. it also seem slike he like me to tough his head like a little puppy. i really like kuhli loaches and my flame gourami!!!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

Slowly but surely im starting to favor my koi swordtails over the rest but I'm sure it'll change again somewhere down the road lol


----------



## Jareth

My Tiger Barbs! I can watch them dart around my tank for ever! Also My Oscar. When the Tiger barbs are getting out of hand my Oscar comes out and tells them who's boss of this tank and they eventually calm down xD.


----------



## GalGuppy

I love my guppies, and I especially love Skye. He's a real pale blue, with two blue & two orange spots. His tail is a double swordtail. He's quite beautiful. I also love my pleco. His eyes are so pretty.


----------



## ElChef194

so i love all my fish. they are all full of personality. however my new favorite is my dojo loach who just recently started eating out of my hand.


----------



## GalGuppy

ElChef194 said:


> . however my new favorite is my dojo loach who just recently started eating out of my hand.


I saw those loaches at the store, they are beautiful. That's sounds so sweet them eating out of your hand.


----------



## maple rookie

I like to see a school of rummy nose tetra swimming around a beautiful planted aquarium..


----------



## lkfishy

I love my angels because they are so aware of me and very active and flashy in the tank, especially now that they're big. But my all time favorite is my betta, harold who I've had over a year. He lives in my community tank and is the star of the show with so much personality! Plus my pleco, Catfish who doesn't mind being touched and will suck onto your fingers if you have fresh veggies. It's hard to pick just one!


----------



## Hooperman42

Do have the betta in with angel? And they dont go after one another?



QUOTE=lkfishy;183320]I love my angels because they are so aware of me and very active and flashy in the tank, especially now that they're big. But my all time favorite is my betta, harold who I've had over a year. He lives in my community tank and is the star of the show with so much personality! Plus my pleco, Catfish who doesn't mind being touched and will suck onto your fingers if you have fresh veggies. It's hard to pick just one![/QUOTE]


----------



## lkfishy

Not any more, I did when the angels were young but when they got big my friend adopted them


----------



## Chamelea

When I think back to the fish I've kept, I've gotta say I really enjoyed my kuhli loach. Such character and a pretty fish too.


----------



## Difrano

I love my mosquitofish! they even smile at me when i get close


----------



## Puppylove

They all have a special place in my heart, but my African drawf frog is my favorite. Just so cute with all his silly antics.


----------



## gpd605x

I loved my puffer fish till it died. It was spotted and had a lime green tint on his head. He lasted about 1 week


----------



## fishboy

my male lyretail guppy. no pic.


----------



## jbrown5217

My honey gourami Ron! He headbutted me once when I was grabbing some plants for my 10 gallon he is so silly


----------



## bgabler

Definitely my pair of Golden Gourami, right now they're about 3.5"


----------



## ufimych

I love gouramy, but I would need a separate tank for them, because I already have tiger barbs- my favorite fish ever. I am thinking of kuhli loaches now. May I will add them to my community tank.


----------



## bgabler

I've got a few Tiger Barbs with my Gourami..haven't had problems yet


----------



## Trav1117

Favorite fish in my tank? Definitely the knight goby! I want another goby, but not sure which one to look into.

I also have a tropheus deboisi. That one's a pretty awesome fish too! It's still adolescent, so it hasn't lost it's spots yet.


----------



## emmmz

My favourtes by far and my 2 panda cory cats they are so beautiful and are really confident and happy fish and they love daphnia!!


----------



## chozoisw33d

The Red Claw Crabs sitting at the bottom!


----------



## WVHoopie

Favorite fish was an Oscar I had since he was quarter size. only wanted trout pellets to eat got him a few feeder goldfish . Ate all but one keep it like a pet or as a companion. Use to splash wife when she walked by (it made her scream). She fed it once and it grabbed her finger tip. (last time she offered to feed it)


----------



## Crowhurst15

My favorite so far is the Dragon Goby that we have had for just over two months, Draco. He was around 8 inches when we got him, now he is pushing 10.5.


----------



## sweetdest

My koi angelfish


----------



## startsmall

For now I am liking the Odessa Barbs the most.


----------



## jjaaxx44

I like black ghost most....but mine died....he got sucked into filter.... 
*frown


----------



## synodontis 83

Hello

My favorite fishes belong to the Characidae and wel special the Hyphessobrycon fish. It is always a pleasure to look at.

synodontis 63


----------



## startsmall

After I got the new tank set up I still like to look at the color of the Odessa barbs but as far as just plain fun to watch I really like my new Pictus Cats.


----------



## rtmaston

man thats a hard one.i would say my orange swordtails.dont tell thems thay will have a big head.i really love my cory cat to.


----------



## ggsteve

startsmall said:


> After I got the new tank set up I still like to look at the color of the Odessa barbs but as far as just plain fun to watch I really like my new Pictus Cats.


I'm with you, my Odessa barbs are stunning.


----------



## freeasabird

ggsteve said:


> I'm with you, my Odessa barbs are stunning.


How do you keep from getting a whole batch of females? I was interested in those too until I saw how much sexual dimorphism there was.


----------



## ggsteve

freeasabird said:


> How do you keep from getting a whole batch of females? I was interested in those too until I saw how much sexual dimorphism there was.


My experience is that these are hidden gems. They were bland and almost colorless in the barren store tanks, but when I got them home and placed them in my planted tank aquascaped with lots of driftwood every one of them colored up in a day. I have eleven now, bought in three batches from two different stores, and they are all bright fire red. I'm assuming some of them have to be females based on the law of averages, but maybe not.


----------



## startsmall

ggsteve said:


> My experience is that these are hidden gems. They were bland and almost colorless in the barren store tanks, but when I got them home and placed them in my planted tank aquascaped with lots of driftwood every one of them colored up in a day. I have eleven now, bought in three batches from two different stores, and they are all bright fire red. I'm assuming some of them have to be females based on the law of averages, but maybe not.


The females are much more pale in color even after getting them home. Many LFS will not carry the females due to their lack of color...per my LFS owner. You will be able to tell the difference in the females as they are significantly paler. Great fish though.


----------



## ggsteve

startsmall said:


> The females are much more pale in color even after getting them home. Many LFS will not carry the females due to their lack of color...per my LFS owner. You will be able to tell the difference in the females as they are significantly paler. Great fish though.


When these fish came out of the dealer's tank the were all a dull brassy gray. I thought they were females, I wanted some females! They all colored up, maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## startsmall

If you wanted females you are not lucky.  








This is a female in a healthy state and a good aquarium. 








This is a male that is either stressed or in an unhealthy enviroment








This is a male and female in the same enviroment, introduced at the same time and as you can see the female lacks any color, the same as the males in a stressed state. One thing you can note is the fin on the top of the fish. It is hard to see in the "male" picture above but the male fin will have black spots...most frequently even when in a stressed state these spots can be made out, the female though as you can see the fins lack any spotting. 

GOOD LUCK FINDING A FEMALE OR 5...I HOPE YOU DO.:cheer:


----------



## FredericoAlves

Favourites: In beauty - 1st Discus, 2nd Dwarf Gourami, 3rd Large school cardinal tetra
In behaviour - 1st Kuhli loaches, 2nd Clown loach, 3rd Pictus catfish


----------



## kev

my sun catfish is my fav in my tank right now.


----------



## Section28

It's toss up with my Hatchet Fish and Blood-fin Glass Tetras. They like to chase each other around the tank (hatchet chasing hatchet and tetras and the tetras usually sticking to chasing each other)

Personality goes to my Clown Loaches. I have had two for many years but just lost one to disease  My wife named them Laurel and Hardy because one was bigger than the other. I'm going to replace the lost buddy soon though


----------



## Justaquatic

Catfish is my favorite bcoz it comes in many varieties and provide a much needed resource for any freshwater aquarium by cleaning both the gravel substrate and the side walls of the glass or acrylic.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## wareagleu

Red terror


----------



## Molly Malone

Black Phantom Tetra


----------



## choutman

hmmm very good question and a great read what others favorites are thanks for all the input very cool......my favorite in my 120gal African tank right now is my black calvus congos


----------



## katiehuggins

I would have to say, my goldfish! !


----------



## tipsygypsy

It's a toss up between my severums, and pearlscale texas, and flowerhorn?
I wish i new how to put a picture in this post! Can we attach pics inline?


----------



## Manafel

My favorites in my 200 are my Mpimbwe frontosa








that is a picture of some of mine


----------



## Senayski

Definitely my GBR and bolivian ram. They are a blast to watch together and they swim close and stare at me if I'm by the tank. Very photogenic too.


----------



## Senayski

Sorry for the huge pic lol


----------



## ratbones86

My favorite is my Lwanda


----------



## sircanegiem

Definitely my green tiger barbs. They're more active than any other fish in the tank and play tag with each other all day.


----------



## DIHSRN

My yoyo loaches, I have three of them and they always stick together. Super active and they took care of a snail problem I had, I was getting tons of them little ba$terds! Greedy eaters and have been pretty easy to take care of.


----------



## Aceranch

I have 3 festivums that are really some go getters now that they are settled in. They regularly battle for grasshoppers with the leopard ctenopoma, sometimes stealing them from his mouth.


----------



## herns

Endlers! very hardy.

Neons, Red nose tetra, Tetras, too!


----------



## mambee

In my 90, it would have to be my Badis Badis. They are very colorful and attack the frozen bloodworms right from my fingertips. In my 150, I love my 4 large Geophagus Surinamensis. The are very regal with their long flowing fins.


----------



## snowghost45

I can't pick a fav either, I currently have Angels and ADF, the frogs are cute, swimming around and the Angels are so majestic. I've had Severums, Bali and Iridescent sharks the list goes on. Each species is a credit to their beauty.


----------



## kicksilver

My favorites are always my Dwarf Gouramis.

Here's a pic of my current one.


----------



## yekoms

I'm new to this fish stuff and I'm a simple guy. So I like them all. I don't have a favorite song either...


----------



## fishboy

I would choose my minnow but... RIP


----------



## dirtydutch4x

3 of my favorites, lucky to catch all 3 in one pic. GBR are just sooo beautiful, E. okefenokee and I never grow tired of darters.


----------



## brochester

Mine has to be my peacock eel. I love to watch him. He's not one that bury's himself and you never see him. He like to hang around my plants and decorations.


----------



## attackonthebass

After years and years of them dying on me, I finally have a male Green Terror that's absolutely gorgeous.

And to add to the fun, I finally put the female back into the tank because she was getting beat on & they laid eggs. I've seen a lot of pictures of Terrors but the orange on this guys tail is almost iridescent


----------



## ThatNewGuy

I've got to say my favorite has to be my clown loach. His goofy behavior and sleeping on his side cracks me up.


----------



## switchbreed

Parambassis Ranga for sure. I think im the only person in the world who like them. The all natural ones. Stay away from the injected ones they are the plague.
Awesome predatory fish. Yes i said predatory.


----------



## Chang Cindy

It is so difficult to choose one I really love all of them, if i have choose maybe the anglefish ,:fish-in-bowl:it is a difficult question, really！:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Tom Ward

I don't know if this counts, but my favourite fish I've ever owned would have to be my first fish... a betta. He's not around now but he was the first inhabitant of my first (and currently, only) tank (a 20g.) The tank has come a long way, but he's certainly left his mark. 
Of the fish I own currently, I'd have to go with my 1 female cherry barb. A really lively fish, probably the drabbest as far as colour goes, but the liveliest as far as attitude (that sounds odd, can fish really be considered to have attitude... Ahhh, who cares, they have some sort of mind in those tiny heads of there's.)


----------



## snowghost45

Angels rock!


----------



## RapidRay46

mskitty said:


> my favs were my bala sharks. they were 6 in. in length and beign they were old they croked. i only have a silverdollar fish in a 75 gal now.


Sorry to hear that R.I.P friend Must be kind of lonely in a big tank like that


----------



## Chang Cindy

I like anglefish ,oh ,I just find I have answer the post before ,too embarrassed:hahaha:


----------



## Katiealice

My sister recently brought me a home a pure white little angelfish. It's adorable~


----------



## Eden Holbrook

My Golden Dojo Loaches  Also... sorry if the pictures are huge!


----------



## starrysparkle

my absolute favorite are my golden dojo loaches they are the funniest little critters I absolutely adore them ,,,I could watch them for hours and not get bored


----------



## 8upHobbiest

Discus by all means, but since I don't have a discus tank currently, it would have to be my Dennison's Barbs.
]Aquarium Gallery - IMG_24151







[/url]


----------



## snowghost45

The Dennison Barbs are very pretty. After joining this site, I've realized my little LFS does not carry a wide variety of pretty fish.


----------



## Dariush

My Balloon Ramirezies are very nice:


----------



## Marshall

^ That's a beautiful pic!


----------



## majerah1

Dariush, that is a beautiful fish!


----------



## ChannaLover

My dearest Spotted Gar  No pic of him but he looks like the one in my profile pic...


----------



## drakegonnon123

id say a elephant nose. they are interesting and the smartest freshwater fish.


----------



## chenowethpm

My favorite in the 29. Geophagus Surinamensis.


----------



## oldoldman

*old dude *old dude Mine is a freshwater stingray that I had a couple decades ago...........John...........*h/b *h/b *h/b


----------



## ahendrix38

Out of all of my fish I would have to say my 2 German Blue Rams. During the day their color is just amazing.


----------



## erik81

At the moment:


----------



## neauxla

I love guppies in general which is why that's mainly the only fish I keep (and mollies when I have the space). My favorite fish in my tank is my turquoise male guppy. He is gorgeous and is so active. We call him Mr. personality.


----------



## drakegonnon123

mine is my fire platy, dragon flame. got last night. no pic


----------



## BuddhaTheBetta

In my little tank, I would have to say my Betta. He is cute and like to watch me cook in the kitchen.

In my medium tank, I would have to say my emperor tetras. I love to watch them dash around the tank.

In my big tank, I would for sure say my gourami. He is one of the powder blues and he is just beautiful.


----------



## evanb

Goldfish and Endler's livebearers by personality. Not sure on looks.


----------



## silvergourami1

In reality luv em all....but my heart goes to my pair of solid albino cory's. To tell you the truth the female; which I haven't named yet has layed many clutches of eggs on my tank glass and I only had them for a month now. 

They have such awesome personalities and really make the lower level of my tank shine.

I can't wait till I get a few kribs and rainbows.


----------



## hkschumaker

I love my knight goby!


----------



## BabyNemo

I love my BumbleBee Platys and my Suburst Platy! They're like my babies.


----------



## discusbreeder

I have bred 763 species but I have kept discus since 1971. I also always return to south American dwarf cichlids, corydorus, brokus, and aspidoras.


----------



## seove

When I had aggressive tanks my favorite was the Oscar and a albino Red Devil. Now it's the Blind Cave Tetra. The hardest working fish in show business.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe

In reality love them all my cichlids and goldfishes too! They are like my babies. And also they spawned my newborn (babies) fry too! I could watch them for hours. 

They (cichlids) even smile at me when I get close. I like to see their cute tiny teeth. Holding a piece of brine shrimp to feed my cichlids to touch on my finger. 

I like listening to the sound of water fountain at the outdoor goldfish pond. I just love to watch them where they go. Love the rain downpours to keep the water clean like sparkling and refresh. 

><((((o>---- ><))))o>---- <>((((o>---- ><))))o>------


----------



## darkhymn

I love how attached everyone is to their favorites. My tank currently only houses two fish, but I'd have to say my juvenile bristlenose is my favorite. He's still pretty shy, but it's a regular source of amusement for my girlfriend and I to try and locate his current hiding spot. There's a soft spot in my heart as well, though, for the hardy little goldfish that started me on this hobby. He has a lot of personality, and watching him play in the bubbles from the air stone is a joy


----------



## Funky fish

I really like my koi platy or sanke platy


----------



## Dreamweaver

My Keyhole Cichlid


----------



## bigo420247

Goldy pleco has to be my favorite


----------



## dhoch

Has to be Jumbo Green and Bronze Cory's and Neons for us. :fish10:


----------



## kalyke

My group of loaches. They are always so entertaining, and always up to trouble!


----------



## DIHSRN

*banana dance


----------



## smedina146

My favorites are hands down my 3 Marbled Angelfish and my Dwarf African Frogs! They all have such great personalities and exceeded my expectation as a beginning aquariast... Only had our tanks (2 -25 gallons) since June 1 and Im totally smitten!~:fish bowl-3:


----------



## harmjoy

Probably my clown loaches.


----------



## Pota12345

my favs are my Boraras Naevus. I purchased 20 and after two years only 5 dyed for old age. They are really colorful and fit really well in a planted tank.


----------



## bembring

My Clown Loach's are my favorite in my tank.


----------



## Fish2021

I love the Moorish Idol- Facts: The Moorish Idol - Bing video


----------



## klingy

gookaluda said:


> Include pics if you have them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite so far. (Jewel) I recently had a white top afra male that was gorgeous!!! Buuuut I could not find a female so I sold him at the pet store. Funny thing....once the pet store took him, they placed him in a tank with big cichlids and now his color is all gone and hes a lead grey color. (No wonder he is not selling he he he)


The most beautiful freshwater fish is definitely Discus. That is why he is also called the king of freshwater aquariums. I feed them food Tetra Discus Colour and are beautifully colored


----------



## Winniee

I love my Oscar fish and Flowerhorn. They bring me lots of fun.


----------



## nashihoude

My favorites gotta be yellow lab, one of the best Cichlid, they're very cute


----------



## NanoPaul

nashihoude said:


> My favorites gotta be yellow lab, one of the best Cichlid, they're very cute
> View attachment 31934


I had these in my 55 G years ago -- my favorites -- no color on a cichlid quite like this!


----------



## NanoPaul

My Mexican Dwarf Orange Crayfish "Pablo." Never had one before, hilarious watching him chase down food and work it with his claws


----------



## nashihoude

NanoPaul said:


> I had these in my 55 G years ago -- my favorites -- no color on a cichlid quite like this!


How about them now?


----------



## Amyjw7734

Filbert my over weight albino shark. He's totally chill and actually very smart.


----------



## The Fish Lady

Hi!!😃
YAHHHH!!😃😃 my#1 is the Gourami!! They are beautiful and the are different!😃 They have both gills and lungs!😃 They come in different varieties! I just love them!!


----------



## The Fish Lady




----------



## The Fish Lady

The Fish Lady said:


> View attachment 32320


My 2nd favorite that I MUST mention is the Black Convict!!😃😃


----------



## The Fish Lady




----------



## MarineLifeLover

Since when do we play favorites I care for all of them.


----------



## Deathdealer91

Right now id have to say my favorite is probably my ember tetras. They shine so bright its awesome.


----------



## settlerk

My favorite fish in my tank is Paradise Fish!


----------



## Fishluxury

My favorite fish in my Fish tank is Pyasi fish which is species of Shark Catfish. This fish is really very super active and energetic. It looks very great and huge in my 150 gallon tank. I have kept this fish with 2 pairs or gold fish and sometimes they play with each other a lot which looks so funny gold fish runs behind this shark fish again and again. They are friends now and does not harm each other as well.

I have also attached images of Pyasi fish i.e Shark Catfish


----------



## Gamegurl

WOW!!! That is SO cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## theartbook35

Weird as this may sound, I'm more a freshwater reptile person than a fish person... but I still have favorite fish! I absolutely love betta fish, specifically the plakat. Yes, the standard red, blue and black plakat betta. I also love the koi/galaxy plakat, and am getting one next year for my upcoming Walstad tank project.

I also have a soft spot for all species of gourami, but especially the pearl gourami and dwarf gourami. I haven't decided if I'll house gourami in the future, but I just love them so much. For me, the dwarf gourami have amazing colors, and the pearl gourami are really graceful and elegant.


----------

